# Finale Workflow: Importing Midi In Efficiently



## Piano Pete (Sep 29, 2017)

I am trying to streamline my workflow when I import midi into Finale. As of now, that downside that really is irritating me is that I have to reformat all of the systems and groupings since it is not technically using the orchestral template that I have set up if I compose from scratch within the program. Is there any way to import the individual tracks and direct it towards specific instrument staves?


----------



## Rob (Sep 30, 2017)

I think the only way to do that is keeping both your orchestral template and the imported midi open... then select and copy the single track from the imported midi, switch to your other document and paste the track to the correct instrument in the score.
I often do the opposite, ie exporting single finale tracks from a score I'm writing to Cubase. To do that, there's a cool feature in finale... from the "document" menu select "edit part", select the desired part and now when you "save as midifile" it will save the midi of the single part you're editing.


----------

